# Sony Video Download Problem



## Donde (Nov 29, 2020)

My problem is the propriatory "Photos" program on my Mac will not recognize videos when I try to download them. I installed Sony's "Playmemories" and was able to download them on that but then Mac updated their platform to OS Big Sur and Playmemories is not compatible with that. Any ideas for how to upload Sony videos to OS Big Sur?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 29, 2020)

Looks like manual transfer for now ...

How to transfer videos to a Macintosh computer. | Sony USA

AVCHD and Mac


----------



## Donde (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you. Looks laborious.

My error. Tried it and very easy. Thanks very much!


----------

